# AML brass track and track power?



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Is anyone out there using AML brass code 250 or 332 with track power? If so, does it seem to run as well as higher copper content brass rail (Aristo, USAT, or LGB)? Are the cleaning characteristics the same?

Thanks, Brian


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Brian, I'm going to keep an eye on this thread, today I ordered approx 110 feet of flex AML 332 brass and 3x # 6 Aristo switches. This for my track powered MTH Dcs units. 

Never really realized that the grade of brass was that much different than LGB etc. 

gg


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a combo of Aristo 332 and AML 332 Flex. I run DCC. I use rail clamps. I don not notice and slowdown or faster running train over the AML than the Aristo. I clean them the same way, with a pole sander. I have only had the AML for 1 year, the Aristo 3 years.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

I like the pole sander bit.... easy and only takes a few minutes which includes a track inspection before any run. 

gg


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

I expanded using AML code 250, and have had much less reliable results than with my original nickel silver track. So I just run my sparkies on the inner loop of NS and the steamies on the brass new outer loop.


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Brian, 
I think you will be very pleased with the AML Flex Track. It has great conductivity ( when used with rail clamps ). Like GG, I run my MTH DCS controlled Annie on it and the voltage reading is almost at transformer output ( 22 volts ) and I haven't encountered any problems with it. I have used just straight track power with it and it works great. There is no hesitation and you clean the trak just like aristo or LGB. I use a cleaning sponge with a green scocthbrite pad on the back of it and clean my track by hand. I have noticed that the AML track doesn't need cleaning as often as aristo. The track is VERY sturdy and only flexes from left to right. I also have a friend that has 7oo feet of Stainless Steel track and after ordering and AML flex track and running on it, is really impressed teh AML track. The track is code 332.
Cliff


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. The reason I am asking is a landscaping buddy of mine is setting up a display for the upcoming DC Home & Garden Show. I set one up there last year. He's relying on my expertise to his trains up and running. He has a bunch or Aristo and LGB track but is lacking in big curves. I have a most of a case of the AML flex sitting in storage so I'll bring it along with the dual rail bender. 

-Brian


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Time will tell for sure. 
If I were to build a long term public display I would use SS . Short term should not be a problem.


----------



## LOST AND CONFUSED (Mar 7, 2008)

I have both in a 600 foot layout when using aristocraft rail clamps it conducts better than my 5 foot aristocraft track and requires less cleaning.
I had started work on a third large loop so part of the track set dormant for 3 months outside when I completed the layout I had expected to have to clean it but it ran like a champ.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think that all the hubbub about "higher" copper content is also often served up with a cup of Koo-Aid.... there was a manufacturer who spend a lot of time "slamming" other manufacturers because of their lower copper content... then a couple of months later he announced he was making a lower copper content track himself. 

Good reports on the AML so far. 

Regards, Greg


----------

